# Anyone feel uncomfortable in their own presence, like a stranger to themself.



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Keep feeling uncomfortable as I have no sense of self, Feel like a stranger to myself but I have no self so my brains like who the fuck is this in this body?

Also, its like I'm watching myself live, like im not looking through my eyes. I see shit clearly but I don't connect, I'll speak to someone or something and its like im spectating myself doing it rather than experiencing it.

I have been aware of every change and symptom but lately it feels like im stuck in my subconscious with very limited function, my thoughts come from nowhere and I'm thinking should I say that, should I say this etc. Can't even recognise my own thoughts anymore also, sucks massive balls this does.

Hopefully I have a break through once my therapy properly begins, I need to make changes like diet and exercise etc, but because I have no motivation as I don't think it will help, I don't make those changes.

Anyone else?


----------



## MyBattle (Oct 23, 2018)

FirstAid said:


> Keep feeling uncomfortable as I have no sense of self, Feel like a stranger to myself but I have no self so my brains like who the fuck is this in this body?
> 
> Anyone else?


This exactly, but I have a host of other shit which makes it almost impossible to get out of right now. If DP was my only issue I would do this... Hope u do have some strength to slowly start doing this.

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/92400-100-recovered-the-true-cure-read-then-never-come-back-ever-again/


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Yea bro when I talk it feels like I’m listening to myself talk rather than just talking from the heart. Where are you from by the way?


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

MyBattle said:


> This exactly, but I have a host of other shit which makes it almost impossible to get out of right now. If DP was my only issue I would do this... Hope u do have some strength to slowly start doing this.
> 
> https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/92400-100-recovered-the-true-cure-read-then-never-come-back-ever-again/


I started in the gym, but really need to go back. Even though I'm not feeling axiety atm yet Im still in a way weary of going due to the atmosphere, guess the social anxiety is still underneath.


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Jackk11 said:


> Yea bro when I talk it feels like I'm listening to myself talk rather than just talking from the heart. Where are you from by the way?


Yeah exactly first off it used to be like I couldn't project what I'm saying to people, now its like watching myself say it or a stranger say it. United Kingdom, Liverpool.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Ah shit. In The USA they are doing a study for ALKS 5461 a new anti depressant that is speculated to be effective in treating depersonalization I’m currently trying to get into the clinical study.


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Jackk11 said:


> Ah shit. In The USA they are doing a study for ALKS 5461 a new anti depressant that is speculated to be effective in treating depersonalization I'm currently trying to get into the clinical study.


Oh cool. I really hope it works out, as this is shite. There really needs to be more awareness for this shit and more done to help and cure it. Generally sick of seeing the whole treating symptoms of illnesses yet not curing them, must be someone out there who can figure shit out.
For now I'll try and follow the guides but its hard man, especially with mine being trauma/ repressed emotion related.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

FirstAid said:


> Oh cool. I really hope it works out, as this is shite. There really needs to be more awareness for this shit and more done to help and cure it. Generally sick of seeing the whole treating symptoms of illnesses yet not curing them, must be someone out there who can figure shit out.
> For now I'll try and follow the guides but its hard man, especially with mine being trauma/ repressed emotion related.


 I tried the whole "live normally and distract yourself" method. Didn't do anything for me. I'm putting my hope in medical treatments that have shown promise I'm treating my symptoms.


----------

